

New Malware Steals Your Bitcoins from Mac OS X - cybernewsalerts
http://www.cybernewsalerts.com/2014/02/new-malware-steals-your-bitcoins-from.html

======
xbeta
don't BTC-e or even Mt.Gox has 2FA auth now ?

